# Information about old building in Bolsover



## colz (Jul 8, 2022)

Hi does anyone know what this old building was used for in Bolsover, sorry no pics but here is the coordinates i got off google earth. 53°13'13"N 1°17'49"W
All i remember from being young is all the local kids used too swim in a giant tank next too the house, had too climb metal ladders up the side of it.
Also remember a pond, near it but no pond or tank can be seen on google earth now.
Think it must have been 70s if i remember right.
Would be nice to know of any history to it if anyone knows.
Added a screenshot to this post.
Its well hidden from roads, so maybe a good place for explorers looking for somwhere new to check out.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 8, 2022)

Try looking on Where's the path then you don't have to bother anyone


----------



## colz (Jul 8, 2022)

Ok cheers for that


----------



## Roderick (Jul 10, 2022)

night crawler said:


> Try looking on Where's the path then you don't have to bother anyone


Don't be so grumpy Night Crawler.... it's by "bothering people" that we get some of the rich memories on here which make such interesting reading. Colz bothered to share his old memories of the Coalite plant and he's new here, plus we all benefit from knowing about sites like Where's the path which I'd not heard about till now. Like many I normally rely on sites like the national library of Scotland Geo-referenced maps so thanks for that!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 10, 2022)

May be I came over as gruff but I did share the website which is really good to find places on. Glad it was of use


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 11, 2022)

night crawler said:


> Try looking on Where's the path then you don't have to bother anyone



ooh I like that site, never used it tbh but I have paid for os mapping so havent needed to


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 11, 2022)

colz said:


> Hi does anyone know what this old building was used for in Bolsover, sorry no pics but here is the coordinates i got off google earth. 53°13'13"N 1°17'49"W
> All i remember from being young is all the local kids used too swim in a giant tank next too the house, had too climb metal ladders up the side of it.
> Also remember a pond, near it but no pond or tank can be seen on google earth now.
> Think it must have been 70s if i remember right.
> ...



looks just liek a typical old farmstead to me but may be wrong!


----------



## colz (Jul 11, 2022)

Thats what i would have thought, just the big metal tank with the ladders what made me think different.
But then again if they had no water supply, this could have been what they used it for, maybe filtered into tank from a stream, cannot remember a stream nearby but could have been when building was in use.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 11, 2022)

BikinGlynn said:


> ooh I like that site, never used it tbh but I have paid for os mapping so havent needed to


I bought a subscription to Anquet Mapping but I use others as well


----------



## undead crow (Jul 12, 2022)

looking on the nls map the building looks like it could be colliery related maybe a pump house at sometime https:// maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=16&lat=53.22059&lon=-1.29504&layers=6&b=1


----------

